# Cleveland Indians 2006 Spring TV Schedule



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

The Indians will be carried by a new entity called SportsTime Ohio..Partnering with WKYC-TV 3 and Time Warner Cable..Link to the schedule below (incl. reg. season)

The First of 20 WKYC-TV Games will be the home opener Friday April 7, Vs. Minnesota
Veteran TV 3 Sportscaster Jim Donovan will call the games with either John Sanders, Rick Manning or Mike Hegan. Donovan will host Pre and Post Game shows on the Cable Network. Sanders, Hegan and Manning will do the Cable Games.

Link to Complete Schedule

http://www.sportstimeohio.com/schedule.jsp

Side Note: Although Cleveland Indians games were first telecast in 1948, this is the first time that Channel 3 (WNBK Channel 4/KYW/WKYC) has ever been the local broadcast home of the Tribe..Either WEWS 5 Or WXEL9/WJW 8 carried the games through 1979 and WUAB 43 from 1980-2000


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

From their website:
Now's the Time for dedicated fans like you to have your own network! 

SportsTime Ohio begins March 12th with the first of 138 exclusive Indians games. STO is Available to all Time Warner Subscribers. 


Not a Time Warner Cable Subscriber?
STO is asking you to make the first pitch of Spring by contacting your local cable or satellite provider before March 12th so you don't miss an inning of Indians Baseball! 

Getting down the wire for E* and D* subs.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

EricG said:


> From their website:
> Now's the Time for dedicated fans like you to have your own network!
> 
> SportsTime Ohio begins March 12th with the first of 138 exclusive Indians games. STO is Available to all Time Warner Subscribers.
> ...


 I don't know about anyone else but I am getting tired of being a pawn in the middle of greedy providers and greedy dbs. E* is currently negotiating with comcast for rebrocasting rights, first Comcast says call and preessure e* then e* says call and pressure Indians annd comcast.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> Side Note: Although Cleveland Indians games were first telecast in 1947, this is the first time that Channel 3 (WNBK Channel 4/KYW/WKYC) has ever been the local broadcast home of the Tribe..Either WEWS 5 Or WXEL9/WJW 8 carried the games through 1979 and WUAB 43 from 1980-2000


Excellent trivia Tim!
Not many of us were alive when WNBK-4 or WXEL-9 were on the air.

In the early 60's when I was a kid I went on a tour of the WJW studios. I saw "WXEL" stenciled on several of their studio lights. I found an envelope in our attic addressed to my mom from WNBK. That was the first time I heard of the predecessors to ch 3 and 8.


----------

